# Soldier from N.S. killed in Manitoba   Sgt. Shane Schofield



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 May 2009)

Soldier from N.S. killed in Manitoba 
His SUV slams into potato planter
By The Canadian Press
Sat. May 2 - 10:29 AM 

BRANDON, Man. — A veteran soldier from Nova Scotia who died in a traffic collision in Manitoba this week is being remembered for his leadership, his sense of humour and for his love of hockey.

Brandon RCMP said Sgt. Shane Schofield, 28, was killed when his northbound SUV crossed the centre line into oncoming traffic on Highway 340, colliding with a loaded potato planter that was pulled by a tractor along an open stretch of road about five kilometres south of Canadian Forces Base Shilo.

» Read a feature on Shane Schofield done by staff reporter Bill Spurr in 2002

Schofield, a member of 2 Battalion Princess Patricia’s Canadian Light Infantry, served one tour of duty in Bosnia and three tours of duty in Afghanistan before his death.

Shilo public affairs officer Lori Truscott said he had spent nearly 10 years in the Canadian Forces as an infantryman, and had just returned to Canada from his latest tour last fall.

Matthew Healy, who grew up with Schofield in Lower Sackville, said his friend was a role model for all the young guys on their street.

"He was a hero," Healy said. "He was somebody to look up to, always there for people."

Although police are still investigating the Wednesday crash, RCMP Staff Sgt. Mike Zens said details of Schofield’s last moments may never be fully known.

"The tractor was properly lit, and the implement was properly lit," Zens said. "It was very windy that day . . . but I don’t know if we will ever definitely tell what caused that vehicle to cross the line."

The potato planter and the tractor that was pulling it are owned by Carberry-based Keller Farms.

Company spokesman Thomas Keller said the tractor operator — a new employee who had just started work with the company a few months earlier — was badly shaken.

Schofield was married with two children.


http://thechronicleherald.ca/Canada/1119755.html


----------



## Smirnoff123 (3 May 2009)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## CadetMez (16 May 2009)

May his family live well, and may him rest in peace.


----------



## wildman0101 (17 May 2009)

rest in peace soldier (salute)
you will not be forgotton (canada flag)
                       scoty b


----------

